# Need info



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I need to know if i can keep runner ducks, chickens and turkeys together on my 4 acre property.
Please any info will help.
They will be free ranging during the day and in a coop at night.
It will be:
7 runner ducks, mixed male and female
5+/- barred rock hens
5+/- dark cornish hens
1 dark cornish ROOSTER
4+/- bourbon red turkeys, mixed male and female


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont think itll be a problem i run my chickens ducks and turkies together


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sure someone will suggest some ideas on here if they have had any issues but as far as I've been told by others they have never had a problem.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The only issue would be with the turkeys. You may want to check with you county extension office to see what you need to do to have chickens with turkeys . In my county the turkey need to be penned and away from the chickens and tested yearly. As for the ducks and chickens, they will be just fine. I have always had my ducks and chickens housed and ranged together.


----------

